# MD Sub wanted.



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

My previous post was in error. I had my daughter post while I was at work, and she miss understoon what I wanted her to do.

Im looking for a sub, to do a route of mine in either the glen burnie or the pasadena area. Small lots, some commercial and a couple residential driveways. All of which can be done with a plow.

Must have own truck, and plow, salter a plus but not necessary. Must be avail 24/7 during season, with reliable equipment. Pays at end of event. If your interested, shoot me an email. [email protected]


----------

